# Infertile eggs how long to wait?



## Cannuck2007

Ok, so ButterBall and Stella's eggs are most likely infertile. If they are going to hatch they should start between today and wednesday. I plan on leaving them in the box until Stella tosses them out. How long should that take typically? As well how long should I wait to let them try again? I don't want to risk their health but would like to try again. 
Thanks again friends


----------



## sweetrsue

Most breeders would only allow a pair to sit for 7 days after the hatch date of the last egg laid. The eggs will rot and can be a health hazard as they harbor bacteria. So I would toss them on the 7th day. Clean the old shavings out of the box and if Stella hasn't laid any other eggs this year she can lay again right away. Usually they wait a week or 2 after their eggs are gone. It's perfectly safe to allow a pair to lay 2 clutches per year. Typically they do that back to back.


----------



## Cannuck2007

sweetrsue said:


> Most breeders would only allow a pair to sit for 7 days after the hatch date of the last egg laid. The eggs will rot and can be a health hazard as they harbor bacteria. So I would toss them on the 7th day. Clean the old shavings out of the box and if Stella hasn't laid any other eggs this year she can lay again right away. Usually they wait a week or 2 after their eggs are gone. It's perfectly safe to allow a pair to lay 2 clutches per year. Typically they do that back to back.


Thanks Sue! I remember you saying only to wait 7 days then toss them now. I had a blond moment.
I didn't realize the 2 clutches were back to back, I always thought there was a month or two between.


----------



## atvchick95

I wait til mine get bored and stop sitting on them, because other wise they just turn around and lay more to replace the ones i removed.


----------



## allen

yes i agree with sue i wait till the last egg laid is 7 days over due and 2 clutches per year


----------



## Cannuck2007

allen said:


> yes i agree with sue i wait till the last egg laid is 7 days over due and 2 clutches per year


I'd never go over 2 clutches a year, but I honestly thought there was more time between clutches! Are they laid back to back even if the eggs are fertile? Or is that where there is a bit of a break between? That's a lot of work for them to raise a clutch!:blink:


----------



## allen

some will let them lay back to back and some give them a rest


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes they usually want to lay again as soon as they get the last batch out of the nest


----------

